# Size



## cgm55082 (Jul 20, 2009)

I know this always a tough question for people to answer, but I have to ask. I'm looking at a 566. My LBS has both a medium and large in stock. He's very adept at sizing, but has a hard time looking past his preference for a long and low ride. He thinks I should go with the medium with a slightly longer stem. My concern is that the large felt better to me during test rides (fitting being the same). The medium felt too twitchy to me, but I'm also a novice. My LBS said the medium would probably be the best bet since, with more riding experience, I will likely come to enjoy the quick reacting medium size better. 

I'm looking for opinions from people who have experience with the 566. Does the large (55) ride like a true 55 or does the compact geometry make it ride like a bigger frame? Any and all feedback is appreciated. For what it's worth, my measurements in inches are: 

Measurements
> -------------------------------------------
> Inseam: 32
> Trunk: 25.75
> Forearm: 13.5
> Arm: 24
> Thigh: 22.85
> Lower Leg: 21
> Sternal Notch: 56.25
> Total Body Height: 68
>170 pounds


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*small...*

If your shop thinks that either of these sizes is correct, they are just unloading what they have on the unsuspecting.

The medium might be considered by someone who wants a very recreational fit, but with the taller head tube on the 566, the small is the better choice. With standard reach handle bars and the saddle set back a decent amount, you'll probably find a 110mm stem length about right, 120mm at most.

My cycling inseam is 32-5/8 inches or 83cm and I ride a 51cm 585 that has a 20mm shorter head tube.


----------

